# Aransas Pass - Fishing Guide



## jmushinski (Sep 11, 2006)

looking for a guide out of Aransas Pass for a June 23rd trip.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

check Jay Ray Watkins if you use bait or wade with lures, or Jay Watkins if you are able to wade with artificials only.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay and Jay Ray are great but so is Adam Nesloney (Back Lakes Lodge) and he offers all types of wade fishing as well as access to the back lakes by airboat - wading those lakes with top waters is some of the best fun one can have down there. Tell him Tom referred you. enjoy


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Jay Watkins
Jay Ray Watkins
Matt Stennet
Levi Price


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I can recommend P2 Outfitters. Will and Joe are first class


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Check out Colton Blackwell heâ€™s been hammering fish lately and always seems to be on them. He guides from corpus to rockport and will pretty much fish any way you want but his favorite is wading with lures but will fish out of the boat with bait if you prefer. Check him out. Heâ€™s on social media and has a website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

